# X3 windows not working



## Tamba (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi I have a 2007 x3, the windows are not working or the mirrors the only window that works is the passenger front off it’s own switch


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Tamba said:


> Hi I have a 2007 x3, the windows are not working or the mirrors the only window that works is the passenger front off it’s own switch


This could be a start...if not do a battery reset:








Windows stopped working


Ok, got in the car a while ago, and my windows quit working - wouldn't roll down. I kept pushing the buttons, and the rear windows went down, and now, nothing will move. Front windows are stuck up, and rears are stuck down. Any ideas? TIA.




www.bimmerfest.com





Sent from my SM-J727T using Tapatalk


----------

